# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Xin chỉ cách vẽ bánh răng trụ rãnh xoắn

## hoaidaigia

Em đang cần vẽ bánh răng như hình và ghi thông số để đem đi chế tạo, bác nào có tài liệu hoặc từng làm rồi chỉ em với, helppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## anhcos

Cái này dùng Inventor là thích hợp nhất bác.

----------


## itanium7000

Bác tìm hiểu theo từ khóa "crossed helical gear" là được.

----------


## hoangmanh

Nếu mang đi chế tạo bác chỉ cần biết modul =? Và số răng z=?  Đường kính lỗ d=? Chiều dày bánh răng B=? Là đủ để gia công được rồi vẽ 3d làm chi

----------


## anhcos

Phải có thêm góc xoắn nữa mới đủ chứ bác.

----------


## hoangmanh

Đúng rồi Thường góc xoắn là 20 độ

----------


## khoa.address

> Em đang cần vẽ bánh răng như hình và ghi thông số để đem đi chế tạo, bác nào có tài liệu hoặc từng làm rồi chỉ em với, helppppppppppppppppppp


Cái này ko có số má gì sao biết modun thế nào nhỉ, thôi thì bác cứ lấy thước đo chi li rồi dùng cad vẽ 2D hoặc vẽ khối lại thôi, các hình cũng đơn giản và thêm EXT -> PATH

----------

